# Do Democratic presidential contenders?



## Rob74

Hi! need some help with this phrase: "Do Democratic presidential contenders?" I can't find the translation for it!

Thanks!!


----------



## Kibramoa

Lo que pasa es que la pregunta está incompleta, falta el verbo y el resto de la frase.

¿Los candidatos a la presidencia del partido demócrata?


----------



## PAUL B.T.

Perhaps it's got an elapsed verb.
Could you please give us further info on the context?


----------



## Rob74

The paragrpah is the following one (the sentences is the first one of the paragraph).......
Do Democratic presidential contenders? Education Week rated Iowa and New Hampshire as having the two least-accountable state education systems in the country. Uh-oh. Let's hope the press and public are prepared to call candidates to account if they undertake a primary-season panderfest.
And the previous paragraph says: 
It's time to move from identifying failing schools to identifying failing teachers. That sounds obvious, but until now it hasn't happened in American education. "We need a management tool that can show whether Ms. Jones can teach long division," says Margaret Spellings, Bush's sensible secretary of Education. Too many educators are still caught in what Klein calls a "culture of excuses." The excuse du jour is that NCLB is "punitive." But Spellings has a point that basic assessment is both right and popular: "I don't think parents see reliable data as punitive."
I couldn't find any reference in the other sentences.....Sorry if it's too much!And thanks a lot!


----------



## Joely

It makes no sense this way. I think something is missing! _Do Democratic presidential contenders xxxxxx?_ Right now I can't imagine what it might be--so sorry.


----------



## chick

That is NOT a sentence. Could it be a headline in a newspaper or somewhere?


----------



## Rob74

It's in the middle of the article.......It is the last paragraph of an article which headline is STOP PANDERING ON EDUCATION


----------



## cubaMania

It could be a pattern such as this one where the question refers back to the sentence immediately preceding:
I don't think so. Do you? i.e. Do you (think so)?
I don't think parents see reliable data as punitive. Do democratic presidential contenders?

So it could be either:
1. Do democratic presidential contenders (think parents see reliable data as punitive)?
or
2. Do democratic presidential contenders (see reliable data as punitive)?

Quizás:
Y los candidatos a la presidencia del partido demócrata, ¿lo piensan/lo creen?


----------



## Joely

cubaMania said:


> It could be a pattern such as this one where the question refers back to the sentence immediately preceding:
> I don't think so. Do you? i.e. Do you (think so)?
> I don't think parents see reliable data as punitive. Do democratic presidential contenders?
> 
> So it could be either:
> 1. Do democratic presidential contenders (think parents see reliable data as punitive)?
> or
> 2. Do democratic presidential contenders (see reliable data as punitive)?
> 
> Quizás:
> Y los candidatos a la presidencia del partido demócrata, ¿lo piensan/lo creen?


 
You're so right, it only makes sense if it refers back to the last sentence of the previous paragraph!


----------



## Rob74

Yes!! So it woudlnt be wrong if i just translate it like do, ¿Y LOS CANDIDATOS A LA PRESIDENCIA DEL PARTIDO DEMÓCRATA?

Without adding something else and maintaining the elipsis,...


----------



## Joely

Rob74 said:


> Yes!! So it woudlnt be wrong if i just translate it like do, ¿Y LOS CANDIDATOS A LA PRESIDENCIA DEL PARTIDO DEMÓCRATA?
> 
> Without adding something else and maintaining the elipsis,...


 
That sounds perfect to me.


----------



## mirulina

Pasaron dos años desde tu post, pero tengo la respuesta, quizás le sirva a alguien. El problema con ese artículo es que esa pregunta refiere al párrafo anterior... 

Dice: "I don't thik parents see reliable data as punitive."

Y abajo dice: Do Democratic presidential contenders? 

O sea, el de arriba piensa una cosa, pero... qué opinan los contendientes presidenciales demócratas?

Espero haber ayudado a alguien


----------



## fsabroso

mirulina said:


> Pasaron dos años desde tu post, pero tengo la respuesta, quizás le sirva a alguien. El problema con ese artículo es que esa pregunta refiere al párrafo anterior...
> 
> Dice: "I don't thik parents see reliable data as punitive."
> 
> Y abajo dice: Do Democratic presidential contenders?
> 
> O sea, el de arriba piensa una cosa, pero... qué opinan los contendientes presidenciales demócratas?
> 
> Espero haber ayudado a alguien


Muy bien mirulina 

¡Bienvenida a WR!

Tienes razón, ahora esta claro.

y Rob74 esta equivocado cuando dice "_ es el inicio de un nuevo parrafo, osea que la oración previo nada tiene que ver con esta_"

Encontré el texto donde aparecen las oraciones:


> It's time to move from identifying failing schools to identifying failing teachers. That sounds obvious, but until now it hasn't happened in American education. "We need a management tool that can show whether Ms. Jones can teach long division," says Margaret Spellings, Bush's sensible secretary of Education. Too many educators are still caught in what Klein calls a "culture of excuses." The excuse du jour is that NCLB is "punitive." But Spellings has a point that basic assessment is both right and popular: *"I don't think parents see reliable data as punitive.*"
> 
> *Do Democratic presidential contenders? *Education Week rated Iowa and New Hampshire as having the two least-accountable state education systems in the country. Uh-oh. Let's hope the press and public are prepared to call candidates to account if they undertake a primary-season panderfest.
> 
> — Jonathan Alter
> _Newsweek_
> 2007-02-12
> http://www.susanohanian.org/show_nclb_outrages.php?id=2623


Algo como:
"_(Yo) no creo que los padres vean información confiable como castigo_"
"_¿Llos candidatos presidenciales creen que si?_"

Saludos.


----------

